# Help in the Jacksonville Florida area.



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't know if there are any on here that remember me, I used to have the Oregon German Shepherd Rescue. Even though I have stopped working in organized rescue, I still get many requests to help. I offer assistance when I can. I recieved a plea for help on a GSD in a neighboring County Shelter. The dog has a long story, but the bottom line is that she was starved, and hours from death when the County got to her. She was 42 lbs a week after the shelter took her in. The shelter held her until someone could get her, and I volunteered to be that person. The family she is going to lives in Jacksonville Florida. The dog was not only starved, but at two years old acts like a six month old, totally unsocialized puppy. I will be keeping her until June to rehab her health, and work on behaviors. My question is, do any of you know of any resources in the Jacksonville area. It would be ideal if there was a rescue person in that area these the owners could use as a behavior guide if they get stuck, or if someone knows of a good GSD experienced trainer. My guess is that this dog was tied, and had a dog house to hide in. She is a wreck outdoors when released from a leash, even in a small area. She is terrified indoors. She has no training. She is food insane, as is to be expected, but not aggressive. I would really like to be able to hook these folks up with a trustworthy person that will work towards the success of this girl. 

Thanks in advance if anyone has any references.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll ask if the service dog group I foster for is interested. If not, maybe a GSD rescue I know of just outside of Jax.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

PMd you


----------

